# Wild dogs attack and kill vicious alligator



## Popeye (Dec 2, 2007)

Heard about it in the news about a pack of wild dogs roaming around in Florida some where. Seems that the dogs decided that they were tired of sharing the wild with alligators so three of the dogs attacked and shredded an alligator.











Good thing I have Fluffy to protect me.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 2, 2007)

HA!

Those are some scary dogs alrighty!


----------



## SMDave (Dec 2, 2007)

LMAOO!!!! I like the face of Fluffy. "Don't provoke me." 

Esquired, what are your feeling toward this? Think there was another way to take care of that crikey gator?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 2, 2007)

SMDave said:


> LMAOO!!!! I like the face of Fluffy. "Don't provoke me."
> 
> Esquired, what are your feeling toward this? Think there was another way to take care of that crikey gator?



Oy - eat the bugger dogs, I would. Sheana!


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 2, 2007)

Lol


----------



## jawz13 (Dec 2, 2007)

lmao :lol:


----------

